# Pointillism Horse



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

This was a piece I did for a friend a long time ago. It is in their private collection. I am still happy with how it came out.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, this is neat! I've never heard of this technique before. Can you explain it a little?


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Pointillism is basically a picture comprised of nothing but dots. The whole picture is comprised of dots of different sizes. The effect can be amazing in some instances.


Here are a couple of close-ups and a whole picture shot of one I was working on (in the next post). I made the mistake of leaving it on my desk and my children decided to "help!" lol My fault for that one. 




























I am debating on what my next piece should be. If I should stick with the horses or go with something else.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is what the full piece looked like -


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing! Placing all those dots must be really time consuming!


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah it is! lol It tends to make me cross-eyed after a while too. It is really fun to see what the picture is shaping up like though. I tend to take a lot of pictures of it as I am doing it so I can actually compare them and see what my progress has been.


----------



## equusketch (Sep 8, 2010)

I did a drawing like that once and probably will never do one again. I don't have the patience for pointillisom. Kudos to you for keeping at it and producing amazing work at the same time.


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

wow that is nice, I don't know how to post wow can you help me


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are pretty cool! Looks like it takes alot of patience though lol so i wouldn't say it's for me!


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

TLA said:


> Pointillism is basically a picture comprised of nothing but dots. The whole picture is comprised of dots of different sizes. The effect can be amazing in some instances.
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of close-ups and a whole picture shot of one I was working on (in the next post). I made the mistake of leaving it on my desk and my children decided to "help!" lol My fault for that one.
> ...



Amazing!
Kudos to your kids (haha) there is nothing quite like helping mom :}!


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

How many dots did you use? ha ha I like it. it's really good, is your dog's name spot by any chance lol.


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't help myself, but I really do like your work, unfortunately for me I do not have the patience for that kind of work, I just glad someone does.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Great job. I know how difficult those are.


----------



## karaann07 (Nov 7, 2010)

IMPRESSIVE! Oh my gosh, I remember studying this technique in 5th grade art class. I was too impatient for it then, and not a darn thing has changed! LOL I have a friend who has done several pieces with pointillism and I don't know how he manages to stay sane. The art itself is beautiful, but the tedious work is SO not for me!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing!!! Wow!!!! 

I contratulate to you for the determination and persistance. I don't know if I could apply as much time to one piece. I would work on it for a while, put it away, then pull it out again.

You are very talented. Thanks for sharing this great piece.

Karen


----------



## artists (Nov 20, 2010)

My dad is a huge horse racing 'handicapper' as they call it (horse racing gambler). He would love this! This must have taken an incredible amount of time for both of those works.


----------



## alphaphoto (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the pointillism style and think you've done a great job. I'm also one that doesn't have the patience for that meticulous type of work but I appreciate those who do.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

looks really good cant wait to see the next one


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2010)

Great stippling. Those would be really easy to make prints from.


----------



## arold10 (May 28, 2011)

Those horse drawings look great.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never heard it referred to as pointillism. In art school we referred to it as stippling. Here is another good example:
http://dropdeadmeggz.deviantart.com/art/Michael-Corleone-Stipple-143415227

You can get a lot of great effects from it, but it's real tedious work.


----------



## Peach (Jul 25, 2011)

absolutly fantastic, tried it once, should I say attempted, those are amazing, love horses and you have caught those perfectly.. keep it up xx


----------

